# Mucus with "strings" of blood.



## willinark (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was diagnosed with IBS about a month ago. My symptoms include upset stomach, a rush to the bathroom as soon as I got up in the morning which included a lot of gas and some cramping (but was relieved after going), and passing of mucus. It all started about 6 months ago when I was at a job I absolutely hated. I started to notice I would cramp up not too long after I woke up and would diarrhea with a lot of gas.

Well I moved to another state and new job and the symptoms kind of fell off so to speak. Well it got worse than before! I would have really bad indigestion, diarrhea in the morning and sometimes I pass just mucus. Well I had a CBC and gave a stool sample to test for infection about two months ago, all came back normal.

I was prescribed Xanax initially and then Librax (generic). I also started to consume a lot more fiber and man what a difference. My stools were not "loose" anymore (I had occasional "attacks were I reverted back but it would subside with the stress).

Well my wife and I just had another baby and days before the induction date I started to have diarrhea again and the normal cramping before my morning "break". But a couple of times I noticed long stringy mucus mixed with fecal matter. I did have mucus before but usually it was clear or white and was on the stool itself (not completely covered but strings here and there). Well after one bout of diarrhea I felt the urge to go again about 10 minutes later and nothing came out but mucus. Well, and forgive me for saying this, I "fished" through my emissions and noticed one strand of clear mucus and it appeared to have blood in it. The mucus was not blood coated but little streaks; honestly I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't looking for it. Well sure enough I put the specimen on a piece of toilet paper and there were the streaks of bright blood. It was if somebody drew lines of blood on the mucus which was about the size of a nickel or so.

I have had anal fissures for about ten or 12 years (blood when I wipe, if I wipe too hard) and sometimes if I get anxious I (sorry for this) have a weird substance coming out of my butt that can be either orange color or blood, I think mixed with mucous. I have had this for about 10 or so years too.

I have never noticed this before and am freaking out. I turned 33 a few months ago and have two small children so I am obviously concerned about this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bright blood is usually something like an anal fissure or hemorrhoid.

Probably worth going to the doctor for a look see back there.


----------



## willinark (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. Like I said not soaked but lines.


----------



## willinark (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder if this common for ibsers


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Because of the stool consistency and frequency issues IBSers have it is fairly common for them to irritate things like hemorrhoids or fissures enough to bleed. Hemorrhoids are common in all people. Don't know if IBSers have them more often than anyone else.


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've had it before too (tangled "threads" of blood in mucus)...no obvious connection to hemorrhoids or fissures, but it's hard to know. It was years ago and it hasn't happened to me in a long time.

You should bring it up to your doctor, but don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## willinark (Aug 22, 2013)

I called my Doctor and said to just watch it, and if it gets worse to come in. I have not had any more issues. As a matter of fact it was the night before my last day of work and I was extremely anxious.

As I write this I remember something that happened to my little sister(then 21) She was extremely stressed over a situation and it came to a head and she was having loose stools and blood, a lot. She actually brought my wife in to look at it. My wife took her to the er and they performed the procedure where they look at the lower end of the colon and found nothing. That has been 4 years ago and after the stressful situation passed she was fine.


----------



## willinark (Aug 22, 2013)

I have also found that eating a diet with a lot of fiber helps. I try to eat a smoothie of two bananas, about 30 blueberries, and about 10 strawberries a day a long with fiber one cereal. At the time of my episode I got off track and was eating a lot bad food like burgers, cookies, etc.


----------

